# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Disa Këshilla Për Prindërit

## shefqeti11

*PRINDËRIT U NDIHMOJNË FËMIJËVE TË RUHEN, TË
JENË TË LUMTUR DHE TË MËSOJNË
*

*HYRJE*
Fillimi i shkollës fillore do të duhej të ishte një përjetim i gëzueshëm dhe me vlerë, mirëpo
për disa fëmijë ky ngulfatet nga dhuna në shkollë. Dhuna në shkollë mund të ketë ndikim
shumë negativ në punën, shëndetin, vetëvendosjen dhe vetëbesimin e fëmijëve. Fëmijët me
nevoja ose të meta të posaçme janë veçanërisht të ndjeshëm ndaj dhunës.

*JINI SYÇELË*
Prindërit dhe anëtarët e familjes janë shpesh të parët që i vërejnë shenjat e ushtrimit të
dhunës ndaj fëmijës së tyre. Kushtojini vëmendje rrobave të shqyera, prerjeve dhe lëndimeve
trupore, tekave të këqija, largimit nga shokët, agresivitetit ndaj vëllezërve dhe motrave, dhe
mosdëshirës për të shkuar në shkollë.

*ÇKA ËSHTË DHUNA NË SHKOLLË?*
Dhuna në shkollë mund të marrë shumë forma, nga ngacmimet e deri tek kërcënimet dhe
dhuna fizike. E çfarëdo lloji që të jetë ajo, dhuna në shkollë mund ta tmerrojë një fëmijë dhe
ti shqetësojë prindërit dhe kujdestarët.

*ÇKA MUND TË BËNI?*
*1.* Bisedoni me fëmijën tuaj lidhur me shkollën, çka i pëlqen e çka i pengon, si dhe kush janë
shokët e tij/saj. Mos e detyroni fëmijën tuaj që të bisedojë me ju, mirëpo thjesht sigurojeni
atë që mund tju besojë dhe që qëllimi juaj është që ti ndihmoni për ti zgjidhur problemet,
çfarëdo qofshin ato. Kujtojuani fëmijëve tuaj që ata nuk kanë bërë asgjë të keqe. Nxitini ata
që të bisedojnë me ndonjë të rritur, të cilit/ës i besojnë.
*2.* Mbani shënime lidhur me gjithçka që keni zbuluar, dhe nxiteni fëmijën tuaj që të
flasë gjithmonë me ju.
*3.* Kontaktoni me shkollën posa ta fitoni përshtypjen që ekziston ndonjë problem.
Shkolla do të ketë po aq vullnet e dëshirë sa edhe ju për ta tejkaluar këtë situatë.
 Bisedoni me kujdestarin e klasës, dhe mos harroni që nuk është faji i shkollës. Duke e
vështruar situatën së bashku me mësuesin dhe duke e vëzhguar kontaktin mes fëmijës
tuaj dhe atij/asaj që ushtron dhunë ndaj fëmijës tuaj, situata mund të tejkalohet shumë
më lehtë.
 Nxiteni fëmijën tuaj që ta zgjerojë rrethin e shokëve të vet, dhe që të kërkojnë nga
njëri-tjetri që të kujdesen për njëri-tjetrin.
 Nëse dhuna në shkollë vazhdon, kontaktoni përsëri me shkollën dhe shkruajini
mësuesit kujdestar, në mënyrë që të mësoni më shumë se si trajtohet problemi i
dhunës në shkollë nga ana e shkollës. Në këtë mënyrë ju mund ta kuptoni saktësisht
se çka është duke u bërë për tiu qasur kësaj situate. Vazhdoni që të mbani shënime
në lidhje me gjithçka që po ndodh.
*4.* Bëjani të qartë fëmijës tuaj që me injorimin e situatës kjo jo vetëm që nuk tejkalohet,
mirëpo faktikisht mund të bëhet edhe më e vështirë. Fëmijët duhet që të fitojnë bindjen se
nuk është faji i tyre dhe që askush nuk e meriton që të ngacmohet. Mos i nxitni ata që të
hakmerren: kjo vetëm mund të shkaktojë më shumë probleme dhe mund ti lëndojë ata edhe
më shumë.
*5.* Kujt mund ti drejtoheni? Nëse nuk jeni të kënaqur me mënyrën e trajtimit të situatës
nga ana e shkollës, ju mund të kontaktoni me Zyrën Lokale për Edukim [Local Education
Authority] dhe me drejtorin e shkollës.
Nëse shqetësimi kalon në dhunë fizike, ju mund të kontaktoni me policinë. Policia nuk mund
të ndërmarrë asgjë kundër fëmijëve të moshës nën 10 vjeç, mirëpo tipave problematikë mund
tua numërojnë bëmat e veta përpara prindërve të tyre.
Ndiqni rrugët e drejta dhe mos i merrni çështjet në duart tuaja.
Është shumë më mirë që të mos përballeni me tipat problematikë ose me prindërit e tyre. Kjo
mund të shpjerë në ngatërresa serioze dhe probleme të tjera për ju dhe fëmijën tuaj.
Mos lejoni që fëmija juaj të mungojë në shkollë
Pa marrë parasysh se sa i mërzitur është fëmija juaj, nuk mundeni assesi ta lejoni që të rrijë
në shtëpi. Prindërit mund të paditen nëse nuk e çojnë fëmijën e tyre në shkollë. Gjëja më e
mirë që mund të bëni, është që ta siguroni fëmijën tuaj që kjo situatë do të tejkalohet dhe që
ai/ajo nuk ka bërë asgjë të keqe.

*KUR FËMIJA JUAJ I SHQETËSON TË TJERËT*
Ashtu siç jeni syçelë ndaj shenjave që fëmija juaj është viktimë, ashtu duhet që të jeni të
vetëdijshëm edhe ndaj shenjave që flasin se fëmija juaj po i shqetëson të tjerët. Fëmija juaj
mund ti imitojë sjelljet agresive dhe nuk i sheh ato si të gabueshme, ose kjo mund të jetë një
mënyrë e shprehjes së ndjenjave kur është duke kaluar nëpër një fazë të vështirë.
 Bisedoni me djalin ose vajzën tuaj në lidhje me arsyet e sjelljeve të tyre në këtë
mënyrë, mundohuni që tia bëni atij ose asaj të kuptueshëm efektin rrënues që kanë
sjelljet e tyre tek të tjerët.
 Kujdesuni që në familjen tuaj të mos të arrihen qëllimet nga askush me agresivitet
ose me forcë, dhe tregojini fëmijës tuaj se si mund ti bashkëngjitet të tjerëve pa
pasur nevojë për dhunë.
 Diskutojeni situatën me kujdestarin e klasës së fëmijës tuaj për të parë se si mund të
bashkëpunoni me shkollën për ti dhënë fund dhunës.
 Kujdesuni që fëmija juaj ta dijë se ai/ajo duhet të përkrahet edhe nga të tjerët dhe mos
i kurseni lëvdatat kur ai ose ajo tregohet i/e mirë ndaj të tjerëve.
 Bisedoni rregullisht në lidhje me situatën për tu siguruar se nuk fshihen probleme
serioze mbrapa kësaj faze trazirash.




c/p

----------


## Ole

*The advice is the worst vice!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## shefqeti11

*Ndihmoni femijen tuaj te kete sukses ne shkolle.

Praktikoni gjuhen ametare te femijes.*

Megjithese te mesuarit anglisht eshte i rendesishem,  po kaq e rendesishme eshte qe femija juaj te vazhdoje te flase gjuhen ametare.Kjo gje do ta ndihmoje ate te mesoje anglisht me shpejt.Aftesite e krijuara nga gjuha e  folur ne  shtepi do te krijoje vetebesimin.
Ketu jane disa aktiviteete qe ju mund te beni me femijen tuaj ne gjuhen qe ju flisni ne shtepi:
*
Bisedoni bashke dhe ndani eksperiencat familiare*

    * shkruani letra te anetaret e familjes
    * perserisni  mesimet e shkolles bashke
    * lexoni materiale te ndryshme
    * diskutoni  librat.filmat.cfaqjet televizive dhe ngjarjet e ndryshme
    * behuni anetare te librarise ne  librarine publike
    * vizitoni shpesh librarine dhe  merrni libra ne gjuhen ametare te femijes ose ne anglisht.
    * Inkurajoni interesat  dhe hobet e femijes tuaj.

*Neqoftese femija juaj eshte ne klasen e pare,ketu po japim disa menyra qe ju mund  ti ndihmoni ate te kene sukses ne shkolle:*

    * Tregoni rima femijesh dhe kenge me gjeste me duar-ne anglisht dhe ne gjuhen tuaj ametare.
    * Lexoji femijes dhe lexo bashke me te cdo dite(te pakten 10 min ne dite) ne anglisht ose ne gjuhen ametare
    * Tregoji femijes  si shkruan
    * Gjej mundesine per te  bere te  dukeshme emerin e femijes
    * Perdor emrat me  germa ne vend te emrave me tinguj
    * Perdor germa magnetike per familjen per te shkruar dhe lexuar mesazhe.
    * Vini ne dispozicion nje vend te percaktuar pune dhe paiseni femijen tuaj me materialet e nevojeshme  per ta bere 
ate qe te praktikoje shkrimin dhe kendimin e  shpejte.

    * Krahasoni ngjarjet dhe karakteret e librave me idete dhe eksperiencat tuaja.
    * Perdorini nje tabele  mesazhi ne  shtepi per te komunikuar me anetaret e tjere te  familjes.
    * Shkruani mesazhe,karta pershendetje dhe letra anetareve te familjes dhe inkurajoni pergjigjet.
    * Provoni fjalekryq te thjeshta dhe  gje a gjeza.

*Ketu jane disa menyra qe ju mund te ndihmoni femijen tuaj per te zhvilluar aftesite e tij te shkrimit dhe leximit si dhe ato  te numrave gjate  periudhes  te kalimit ne shkollen e mesme:
*
    * Lexoni,shikoni,degjoni dhe diskutoni artikujt e gazetes ,lajmet ne radio dhe television,revistat dhe ditaret e ndryshme.
    * Pergatisni listat e blerjeve qe do te beni bashke dhe krahasoni cmimet,masen dhe  marken- kjo eshte nje menyre shume e mire per te perdorur fletushkat e reklames te fund javes,ku mund te gjeni cmime shume te mira.
    * Shikoni reklamat bashke dhe  llogarisni se sa  mund te kurseni neqoftese ju bleni marka te ndryshme-p.sh,krahasoni cmimet e veshjes ne  dyqane te ndryshme,ose paisjet sportive tek dyqanet e sportit-kjo eshte nje menyre shume e mire per te mesuar femijen tuaj te  gjeje cmime te mira.
    * Mblidhni kupona dhe shikoni se sa  mund te kurseni.
    * Luani lojera logjike matematike,ose punoni me makine llogaritese dhe me kompjuter.
    * Beni nje grafik me te dhena, ndoshta per konsumimin e gazit ne familje,kohen qe shikoni televizor,kohen  e harxhuar ne internet.kohen qe degjoni CD  muzike tjeter dhe  diskutoni kete grafik me femijen tuaj
    * Diskutoni  mjedisin me femijen tuaj-I kerkoni asaj te monitoroje perdorimin e elektricitetit ose te ndihmoje me kopshtarine ose me programet e riciklimit.
    * Luani loje gjuhe dhe drejtshkrimi-si Scrabble,Boggle ose Trivial Pursuit-dhe shikoni per drejtshkrimin e fjaleve si edhe per kuptimin e tyre.
    * Inkurajoni femijen tuaj te lexoje ne menyre te pamvarur- te lexoje revista,gazeta,libra komike ose cdo gje qe do te zgjedhe ai.
    * Krijoni nje ndjenje pergjegjesie me femijen tuaj duke i ngarkuar atij detyra ditore si p.sh te shtroje tavolinen,te zbraze  pjatalaresen,te pastroje dhomen e saj, te laje rrobat, te mare pluhurat si dhe te beje pergatitjet per te gatuar.

*Me femijen tuaj beni nje program per detyrat e shtepise ditore,detyrat e tjera te caktuara si dhe per perseritjen.Gjeni nje vend te mire per te studjuar si me poshte:*

    * Pa  iu terhequr vemendja (TV, telefon,sterio, video game)Vendosni nje shenjeMos me shqetesoni po te  jete e nevojeshme.
    * Te kete nje karrike te rehateshme dhe nje tryeze pune me  nje siperfaqe te sheshte qe nuk ka rremuje.
    * Te kete ndricim te mire

*Sigurohuni qe femija juaj ka:*

    * Nje ditar shkollor me detyrat e caktuara.
    * Tekstet shkollore,mjetet per te shkruar.
    * Te kete te drejten e perdorimit te kompjuterit (jo e detyrueshme).
    * Fjalor.
    * Propozime per per te krijuar nje program mesimor te rregullt  edhe kur nuk ka detyra per te bere.

*Neqoftese femija juaj ju thote qe nuk ka detyra  per ndonje dite  ju mund te  perdorni si me poshte:
Filloni pune per kapitullin tjeter qe do te mbulohet ne klase.
*
    * Planifikoni  pikat kryesore te detyres tjeter te ardheshme
    * Perserisni shenimet  metejeshme
    * Praktikoni  formulat e matematikes dhe  te shkences
    * Angazhojeni femijen ne  detyra krijuese, si.p.sh pergatitjen e nje projekti  qe tregon  metoda te reja mesimore per nje  njesi te perfunduar,ose shkruani nje diskutim me versionin e tij per nje kapitull te sapo perfunduar.



Peel

----------


## friendlyboy1

jam dakort me ty ole. edhe un i kam shum inat njerzit qe te japin mend. cdo njeri e di vet se ca duhet t e bej

----------


## shefqeti11

cuna u keqen xhaxhi....

nuk eshte per ju kjo tem.... shikoni temat e tjera ju, lerini keto per ato qe jan.

----------


## vlonjatja_usa

cdo femije eshte ndryshe dhe cdo prind eshte ndryshe. S'besoj se mund te ekzistoj nje formule per prinderit ne pergjithsi.Nese prindi eshte i lidhur me femijen e tij dhe do te shikoj cfare i ndodh femijes gjate dites e shikon por nese prindi eshte i interesuar te bej sa me shume leke sdo tia dije se cfare i ndodh femijes mjafton fakti qe prindi po e suporton dhe po e con ne shkolle.

----------


## shefqeti11

> nese prindi eshte i interesuar te bej sa me shume leke sdo tia dije se cfare i ndodh femijes mjafton fakti qe prindi po e suporton dhe po e con ne shkolle.


Me falni, po pikerisht per keta prinder behet fjal, qe nuk duan tja din per femijen...

pastaj po qe se prindi nuk do tja dij per ate femij qe e ka rritur nje kile mish, sic e thua ti (gje qe ekziston nuk e mohoj, se ka shume nga ata qe s'duan tja din dhe i hedhin ne kosh te plehrave) ateher ai nuk quhet me prind....

dhe nuk gjen dot as nje epitet per t'i ven....

----------


## vlonjatja_usa

> Me falni, po pikerisht per keta prinder behet fjal, qe nuk duan tja din per femijen...
> 
> pastaj po qe se prindi nuk do tja dij per ate femij qe e ka rritur nje kile mish, sic e thua ti (gje qe ekziston nuk e mohoj, se ka shume nga ata qe s'duan tja din dhe i hedhin ne kosh te plehrave) ateher ai nuk quhet me prind....
> 
> dhe nuk gjen dot as nje epitet per t'i ven....


keta lloj prinderish nuk hane puke ti dil e jep formula per prinderit por per fat te mire per ca dhe te keq per ca cdo njeri e ka ne gjak dashurine per femijen dhe skane nevoje per keshilla sepse instikti i prinderit lind ne momentin qe merr femijen ne krah per here te pare.

----------


## ARI77LABI

AI STAN ate bulmet ka... si eshte rritur i jati do rrisi dhe femijen  e ti ...apo ja futa ..kot???obbbo ika...

----------

